# Call order heading out..



## bearmanric (Apr 11, 2013)

Thought i would share a call order heading to Indianna. far left awsome stabilized big leaf maple Closed reed call. Tuned high pitch cottontail.. My Honey pot style. Redwood burl Young Howler Has a clear acrylic YDD3 Toneboard. I go to Michigan and cnc machine them at Yellerdogs. Stabilized maple burl openreed with my RR2 clear acrylic Toneboard. Sweet distress. All woods were stabilized by me. Last is a blacktail deer horn closed reed call tuned cottontail. Caught up now i can head over to NE Washington Colville for some Turkey calling. Rick

Stabilized maple burl , Redwood burl , Maple burl. Blacktail deer horn.
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001-73_zpsa14474f8.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 11, 2013)

Those are beautiful. Nicely done 
- Scott


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you means alot heading to the post office now. Having Bummer day going to go over to Cabelas and relax. Rick


----------



## jetcn1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice looking bunch of calls . Great job !! Troy


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 11, 2013)

Rick those are some terrific looking calls. Is the Honey Pot closed at one end?

Barry


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 11, 2013)

once again great looking stuff bearman  duck


----------



## LSCG (Apr 14, 2013)

those are killer! i'm going to have to get a call or two from you here pretty soon.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks over on the eastside turkey hunting cold 23 degree's this morning. I can make calls if wanted. The guy emailed me loves the calls buying more. Thank you for all the comments Rick


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Thanks over on the eastside turkey hunting cold 23 degree's this morning. I can make calls if wanted. The guy emailed me loves the calls buying more. Thank you for all the comments Rick



Hello Rick- How is the hunting? Where are you at? Should be warmer there- lower.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm in Colville hunting the Refuge. Just came from Smackout pass area were the Wolves are. Went to the woodworkers network yesterday. Got some very nice maple and some killer madtoms burl. Invited them to wood barter. Take care mike. Rick


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> I'm in Colville hunting the Refuge. Just came from Smackout pass area were the Wolves are. Went to the woodworkers network yesterday. Got some very nice maple and some killer madtoms burl. Invited them to wood barter. Take care mike. Rick



They have some nice wood. Had a big piece of olive a few years ago that was beautiful but $80 bd ft was just not in my budget. :dash2::dash2:

Good luck hunting and I bet your are enjoying the beautiful day today........


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 17, 2013)

54 degree's now. Having a great time. In three weeks I'll be in Provo Utah doing a call demo turning at there super weds. Then several day at the Utah wood turning symposium . Nervous but can't wait. Rick


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2013)

No need to be nervous Rick. I wasn't kidding when I said I can't imagine a higher quality call at any price. Monday, turkey season opened for my county and one of my hunting friends was over with his new lady friend (showing her off) and so I was showing off the pot calls that Twigman made for me and the distress calls you made. He was super impressed with all the calls and wants me to try and make some more trades with y'all to get him some calls. He is a *real* hunter and has always used his voice to call and he is renown locally for it, but over the years he's "lost his touch" so has started using calls. 

I told him I'd try but if it was a sale he'd be on the hook not me. Since his new gal owns a dog grooming business he said he'd pay me in dog grooming and I could pay y'all. I agreed, but that was before one of my dogs attacked me yesterday. I think I'll let his new girl groom the 4 tame dogs and we'll let Carl groom the one that hates men. 

At any rate you don't need to be nervous you make top notch calls for sure. If you might be interested in a trade let me know and I'll start a thread when you have more time. No hurry for this season I loaned him one of Twigman's excellent pot calls and your BAB Jack Rabbit call. I told him if he loses them I am telling his girl what a bum he really is. He promised to take me turkey hunting if I keep mum.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 18, 2013)

Trade would be cool Kevin. Rick


----------

